# What car does your fursona drive?



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 2, 2018)

Tacoma would probably enjoy driving a 2001 Pontiac Aztec.




It may look ugly to some, but he’d enjoy the built in camping features a lot.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 2, 2018)

Guifrog doesn't drive; his jumping ability is quite enough for him to reach very far distances, but whenever he's just moving around for fun he may wear a pair of rollerblades. 

It might be fun for him to take a few selfies inside this model though:


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Dec 2, 2018)

Baron only operates machines with wings, that are capable of sustained flight. Cars are too boring!


----------



## Deathless (Dec 2, 2018)

She loves her Jeeps and has enough money to buy a new modern one but she doesn't want to let go of her old but powerful 1993 Wrangler


----------



## Simo (Dec 2, 2018)

Curious question, but from his days as a teen, to the time his folks confined him in the pray-away-the-gay prison camp, till his escape, and living on the road, his eventual college years, and inventions & patents that allowed him to build his infamous 'mischief den', not in a single RP or story has Simo ever driven a car. Though set in a time period spanning the 1980s to present, he's always been on foot, taken a train (legally, or hopped one), taken a bus, a cab, hitch-hiked...but he has never driven a car.

My other character, Fossa, has no idea what a car is; indeed, Fossa has his tree, and his branch, and no need of such a thing. If Fossa saw one, his instinct would probably be to hurl rocks, and large branches at such a contraption.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 2, 2018)

Conor actually owns two cars. A 1983 Land Rover S3 109, and a 1993 Jaguar XJ6, both slightly run-down and not frequently cleaned, but very reliable. He spends his spare time fixing them because fixing cars is easier than fixing people.


----------



## center108 (Dec 2, 2018)

I’d say imp would probably drive his 1967 classic mustang that he received on his graduation from his mates family


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 2, 2018)

Rimna drives a crappy old truck as a work vehicle. But he'd love to get a powerful motor bike or a sports car some day.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 2, 2018)

Mine doesn’t need to drive much but he owns a red 1996 Peugeot 106 XND, he would like to own a Porsche 944 one day.


----------



## Juju-z (Dec 3, 2018)

Cars are a waste of money for a bird in the city. 

But given her eventual job exploring places, a all-terrain jeep would fit.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Dec 4, 2018)

All matte black Rolls-Royce..



 

...and a matte white Rolls-Royce.



 

..and a matte gold Ferarri...



 

..this is not a question you should ask me..
...also, I'm feral, so I technically don't even have use a car..so..


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 4, 2018)

Interesting thread topic. While I don't have an exact time period, I'd say some garbage 90's Corolla that's in disrepair, because he doesn't have a lot of money.


----------



## Dancy (Dec 4, 2018)

_a smart car._
_



_


----------

